# Question for frequent ROM updaters (i.e. nightly builds)



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

*How often do you Wipe Data & Cache when updating nightly ROM builds?*​
I only wipe data and cache when switching to a new ROM. 1052.63%I wipe data and cache when things start to act out of the ordinary. 315.79%I wipe data and cache on a set schedule to make sure everything runs smoothly. 421.05%I wipe data and cache with pretty much every nightly build I install.210.53%


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm working on an article for RootzWiki that covers the habits of the custom ROM community. Today's poll concerns data wiping habits.

This poll is for those of you who use ROMs with nightly builds. If you could also post what helped you make the decision as to how frequently you wipe data/cache when updating to the latest nightly, I'd be interested in hearing that as well.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

I've set myself on a routine schedule to wipe data and cache prior to installing builds on Saturday morning. Maybe it's just the placebo effect, but a completely clean system with apps restored from Market rather than TiBU leaves me with what feels like a totally fresh phone.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

There's no need to wipe /data just because you update the ROM (ie, flash a new nightly). Wiping cache is also largely unnecessary, as there's almost nothing stored there. Finally, dalvik-cache should be managed automatically by Android. If there's a bunch of FC's going on, fixing permissions from recovery, and wiping dalvik+cache are good troubleshooting steps. Wiping data should only be a last resort, or when switching between ROMs.


----------



## NikonElite (Aug 15, 2011)

I update CM7 Nightly and i only just wipe the cache

Havent had any problems with just doing this.

If i were changing Roms completely I would wipe everything, just to make a clean install of the new ROM - but i see Nightlys like "updates" they just update the current rom and no need to wipe data/cache


----------



## OneFast3 (Jun 8, 2011)

But I do wipe cache and dalvik on every upgrade. Think just out of habit.

Sent from my TT-Bolt.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

I only wipe dalvik when updating nightlies...but apparently upon install it does that for you anyways(i think). Either way. i only wipe data when changing roms completely. And then sometimes i wipe data and start new after a good 10-15 nightlies or so. just to get a fresh start and make sure everything is working correctly. So in that case sometimes i wipe data when things start acting wonky.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I only wipe between nightlies if its specified by the developer (like r2doesinc does sometimes)...however, I'm never on the same ROM for more than a day at most, so I dont really get the full 'nightly' experience.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

I wipe dalvik only. Gives me a warm feeling inside. Data just seems to be too much hassle and trouble (maybe I'm lazy) but I don't seem to have issues that way. Changing ROM's though I do the whole shabang. I look at nightlies as only an update, not upgrade.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Ditto to the others. No data wipe for nightlies

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

I just wipe dalvik with a nightly. Going from Rom to Rom I would do a clean install. wipe data and cache.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I wipe everything on *most* nightly installs. Sometimes if I'm crunched for time I'll cross my fingers and only wipe cache and Dalvik.

The way I see it is that I'm guaranteed to not create worthless problems from older ROMs by doing this, and it only takes ~30 minutes with TiBu to get everything back up and running. The process is usually like this:

1. TiBu backup all user apps that aren't from Google (I've learned that you should NOT try to use TiBu with GApps)
2. Sign out of Chrome to Phone
3. Nandroid
4. Wipe
5. Flash ROM
6. Flash Kernel
7. Flash GApps
8. Wipe battery stats, pull battery, and put in 100% charged battery from my external charger.
9. Skip GApps account creation, disable restore in Settings -> Privacy, and then create my GMail accounts (I have 2)
10. Reboot a couple times.
11. Download from the Market all of my missing Google apps (Chome to Phone, Music, etc.)
12. TiBu restore of apps/data for my backed-up user apps
13. Fix ringtones (often times the ringtone setting gets messed up when restoring app/data from TiBu across a nightly)
14. Go through and update all of my Android and ROM settings to be customized to how I want them.
15. Reboot one last time and my phone should be setup how I'd like it.
16. Don't plug into a power source until after battery dies.

* I skip the battery calibration steps if I'm flashing the nightlies on a nightly basis. However, I tend to flash them ever ~3 days or so (as time permits) so often the battery calibration is useful. While this sounds like a LOT of work, the "additional steps" only add ~30 minutes to the process. If I skip steps 11-15, I don't save much time but I usually notice some kind of lingering problem that I invented out of laziness or being rushed.

My $0.02 worth...


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I wipe everything on *most* nightly installs. Sometimes if I'm crunched for time I'll cross my fingers and only wipe cache and Dalvik.
> 
> The way I see it is that I'm guaranteed to not create worthless problems from older ROMs by doing this, and it only takes ~30 minutes with TiBu to get everything back up and running. The process is usually like this:
> 
> ...


thats pretty much exactly what i do. i just dont do it that often...but deff good guide to a fresh install, u have there.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

cache + battery on nightlies unless im testing something on the unofficial d2g nightlies, data/cache/battery (pretty much never wipe davlik unless there problems) on swapping roms.


----------

